# My snow car



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

I have a few other cars, but unless there is a blizzard, I usually still drive the GTO to work everyday. Here's a pic after they plowed the lot yesterday morming. Does anyone else drive their GTO in the white stuff?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

garage queen!


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

I do, if its really bad I will take another ride.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

define bad.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

2-3 inches on the roads. Right now Im looking out the office window and its snowing like a banshee so Im getting a little worried


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

no snow here for us.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

Lucky you I hate this sh!t.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

I love it !!! I wish it was snowing here!


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

We got 8 inches last Thursday and we are suppose to get 3 more tomorrow night. They do a great job clearing the roads around here. Usually only slushy stuff for a day, then the roads are fine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

same here, for the main roads at least.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*Surprised*

I drove it in about 4 inches of snow on Friday morning. I was shocked at how well it did. It was almost as good as in the rain. It is no where near a front wheel-drive car but better than most of the rear wheel cars I have owned. I would have used it for commuting except I am more worried about other drivers hitting me in the GTO. I would rather they hit my "Dog car" a 92 Olds station wagon.

I was able to go up hills that I saw alot of other cars with one wheel drive get stuck on. I actually drove around them in the GTO.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

you own a station wagon?


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

big_mike said:


> you own a station wagon?


I have a mastiff, actually a CANE CORSO. Where would you put it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

in the house! stay doggie, goooooooooood. have a bone.


lol


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

I have found the GTO handles fine in the snow as long as you follow these guidellines:

1. If you have an M6, do not downshift in the snow/ice to decelerate. Just shift into neutral and slow with brakes only.

2. Enter turns (especially 90 degree turns) much slower than normal. The tail has a tendancy to wag a little when slick.


----------



## novolvo (Jul 27, 2005)

QwkRed05GTO said:


> 2. Enter turns (especially 90 degree turns) much slower than normal. The tail has a tendancy to wag a little when slick.


The tail has a tendencey to wag a little when it's _dry_ 

:seeya:


----------



## jjr62 (Nov 28, 2005)

I allways downshift in the white stuff for me that works the best hardly use brake but the again I am used to it I drove old goats in the snow all the time.
They were so light in the rear you couldnt make a turn without doing a 360. Oh yea I drive mine when ever it snows unless it is so deep I cant get out of the driveway.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

if your doing rev matching, downshifting can be a good thing. But if your a clutch popper, dont use this method of slowing down.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Is it true the salt they put on the roads corodes aluminum wheels? I only get to see snow on T.V.(teehee)


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I leave the car at the shop and take the Tow Truck home.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> Is it true the salt they put on the roads corodes aluminum wheels? I only get to see snow on T.V.(teehee)


salt will corrode ANY metal if not taken care of.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

big_mike said:


> salt will corrode ANY metal if not taken care of.


My solution - I bought an annual unlimited wash card from a local car wash. I get my car cleaned just about everyday. co-workers think it is strange that my car is never dirty.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

not me, I clean the car every night.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> not me, I clean the car every night.


Wanna do mine too..........?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

sure, if ya let me race it !!!


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

QwkRed05GTO said:


> My solution - I bought an annual unlimited wash card from a local car wash. I get my car cleaned just about everyday. co-workers think it is strange that my car is never dirty.



How much is that? Maybe Ill make an offer to one of the local carwashes.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

mumrah said:


> How much is that? Maybe Ill make an offer to one of the local carwashes.


$270.00

It is the Silver package - which is their $7.00 midlevel wash. I have used it more than 100 times this year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

thats actually a good deal, if you wash your car a lot. I prefer sponge/bucket myself.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

big_mike said:


> if your doing rev matching, downshifting can be a good thing. But if your a clutch popper, dont use this method of slowing down.



LMAO ..... :agree ... :willy: arty: like a slip-n-slide...


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

exactly.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

70 degrees and sunny here today.......no snow in the forecast........... EVER!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

two words.

YOU
SUCK


----------



## GotMyGoat (Nov 26, 2005)

For those that can afford the luxury of a "winter beater", i am jealous. Driving an M6 25 miles each way to work on a job that requires me to be there when it snows, it has been a pleasant surprise. Very stable at 50MPH in 2" of hardpacked snow. Ran with the 4WD's! Noted the advise recently to use T/C and start in 2nd in snow and that worked very well. Runs even better SIDEWAYS with the T/C off! The stock tires seem to be good snowshoes as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

Ya, snow.....damn snow.....

33 miles to and back every day
Have to open the store at 7am
If it snows, hel, it takes a really long time in any car, not looking forward to any big snow storms now. But, I did get the 4 Blizzaks installed, and seems to do well so far. 

Be sure to go through a touchless car wash every now and then in the winter and do the undercarriage wash.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

My GTO is my beater every day.
Got my Blizzaks mounted at all 4 corners last week before a 10" storm.
No worries, the GTO has plenty of go, stop, & turn capability in snow and ice.
I'm more worried about the people with FWD or 4X4 and bald tires sliding into me than getting stuck with the GTO.
More fun Thursday as we are expecting another 10" storm.
About the only thing that would give the GTO trouble is really deep snow.
Four inches of gound clearance means you can end up "floating" on deep snow.


----------



## Juniorss (Nov 10, 2005)

I wont drive mine in the snow. I usually take someone elses car like my moms or sisters. Even when the roads are salty I usually avoid driving it. I drove it once in the snow but it wasn't bad since there wasnt any salt down yet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

hmmm I live in Hawaii so it never snows.. and our salt on our cars come from salt air kinda sux but atleast we can go to the beach year round  ... :willy: arty: ... "Im such a tease" LOL...


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

so make yourself useful and get some pics of the area. Jeez, gotta tell you everything. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

big_mike said:


> so make yourself useful and get some pics of the area. Jeez, gotta tell you everything. :cheers


Im lazy ... but ill snap some just for you mike :cheers :willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## itsjoelr (Nov 23, 2005)

Juniorss said:


> I wont drive mine in the snow. I usually take someone elses car like my moms or sisters. Even when the roads are salty I usually avoid driving it. I drove it once in the snow but it wasn't bad since there wasnt any salt down yet.



Mine will never see snow or rain if I can help it. My beater is an 04 Expedition that is a "hand-me-down" from my wife. I manage a Network Operations Center and staying home on snowy days is NOT and option.


----------

